# Jahresarchiv 2017 als pdf



## ery (29. Dezember 2017)

Hallo
*ist das pdf Jahresarchiv 2017
auf einer DVD in Heft 03/2018 ?
*
Guten Rutsch
ery


----------



## Incredible Alk (29. Dezember 2017)

Auf der DVD sind eine Vollversion (Deponia Doomsday) und unsere Spiele-Benchmarkszenen für 2018 in UHD sowie die übliche Retrospektive und Tools/Treiber.
Vom Jahresarchiv wüsste ich aktuell nichts.


----------



## ery (29. Dezember 2017)

Ich meinte das nächste Heft:
*Heft 03/2018 *


----------



## Incredible Alk (29. Dezember 2017)

Achso - naja, dazu kann nur der Chef was sagen, ich habe leider keine funktionierende Glaskugel.


----------



## ery (30. Dezember 2017)

Und wer ist der Chef?


----------



## Incredible Alk (30. Dezember 2017)

http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/members/3-pcgh_thilo.html


Direkter Kontakt für Fragen und Anregungen/Meinungen zum Heft: tb@pcgh.de


----------



## PCGH_Raff (30. Dezember 2017)

Ja, kommt.  Vermutlich aber erst in der 04, da dort die Vollversion etwas kompakter ist.

MfG,
Raff


----------



## ery (30. Dezember 2017)

Danke Raff,
*vermutlich
oder definitiv in der 04/2018 ?*
Guten Rutsch

Lieber dann in der 04 !


----------



## Threshold (30. Dezember 2017)

Was willst du eigentlich mit dem Jahresarchiv?
Selbst die Bild Zeitung vom letzten Jahr ist nicht so alt wie ein Hardware Artikel von 2017, den du 2018 lesen willst.


----------



## Amon (31. Dezember 2017)

Threshold schrieb:


> Was willst du eigentlich mit dem Jahresarchiv?
> Selbst die Bild Zeitung vom letzten Jahr ist nicht so alt wie ein Hardware Artikel von 2017, den du 2018 lesen willst.



Nichts ist älter als die Zeitung von gestern.


----------



## PCGH_Torsten (31. Dezember 2017)

Threshold schrieb:


> Was willst du eigentlich mit dem Jahresarchiv?
> Selbst die Bild Zeitung vom letzten Jahr ist nicht so alt wie ein Hardware Artikel von 2017, den du 2018 lesen willst.



Wir haben den Anspruch, dass unsere Artikel zumindest nicht alle so schnell widerlegt/überholt werden wie manch Bild-Bericht. 
Grafikkarten veralteten zugegebenermaßen zügig (wobei die GTX 1080 auch zügig auf ihren zweiten Geburtstag zusteuert), aber beispielsweise im Kühlungsbereich beobachte ich regelmäßig, dass Leser selbst Tests aus 2014 noch für Empfehlungen nutzen – Empfehlungen, die in Zufriedenheit münden.


----------



## Amon (31. Dezember 2017)

Naja, das Grafikkarten nicht unbedingt so schnell veralten hat AMD mit der HD7970 eindrucksvoll bewiesen. [emoji6]

Gesendet von meinem SM-G930F mit Tapatalk


----------



## Incredible Alk (31. Dezember 2017)

Je nachdem was man an Hardware sucht veraltet das wenig bis gar nicht.

Ich hab 2013 rum den Großteil meines aktuellen WaKü-Zeugs gekauft. Wenn ichs jetzt 2018 nochmal machen würde... wären die Teile fast identisch. Die Eheim ist wie am ersten Tag und nichts besseres am Markt, am MoRa hat sich auch nix geändert außer dass es jetzt nen Giganten gäbe der mir zu teuer ist und Schlauch/Tüllenzeugs wos auch schon Tests gab ist eh zeitlos.

Ebenso bei Audiogeräten - die BX5-Boxen die Phil lobte (nachdem ich sie schon lange hatte^^) gibts neu heute wenn auch in leicht verbesserter Version 2.0 und die EssenceOne (deren Testsample vermutlich noch immer in der Redaktion auf dem Regal steht )  wäre auch heute noch meine erste DAC-Wahl.

Würde man heute bemerken dass sein Stock 5960X vielleicht mit etwas OC sein Leben verlängern könnte würde man in einer Ausgabe von 2014 entsprechende OC-Tipps des bärtigen CPU-Quälers finden.

Klar sind die News-Artikel und ähnliches in alten Ausgaben unbrauchbar (abgesehen von Retro-Zwecken ) aber es ist in vielen Dingen durchaus sehr nützlich auch mal in einer alten Ausgabe was nachschlagen zu können.


----------



## NCphalon (2. Januar 2018)

Hab neulich wieder die ersten 10 Jahrgänge nach Infos zu meiner "retro"-HW durchforstet


----------



## taks (2. Januar 2018)

Hab letztens auch wieder meine erste gekaufte PCGH-Ausgabe durchgeblättert und musste teils laut lachen was sich in den letzten 15 Jahren getan/geändert hat ^^


----------



## ery (2. Januar 2018)

Danke an Thilo:
In Heft 04 /2018


----------

